# Be careful, injuries can get you when you least expect it.



## solidassears (Jan 2, 2019)

Got some pretty bad news today from the Orthopedic Surgeon; Dec 24, I was moving some furniture around and feeling so good. I was thinking how glad I was I had been training and lifting because I had the strength do things I have not been able to do for years. I was a in a bit of an awkward position trying to push a china hutch with my left arm; it was almost completely extended. I was moving it, but slowly; so I added pressure. OMG I heard and felt the most sickening POP in my left elbow and then excruciating pain! 

Today was the soonest I could get in to see the Ortho Doc and he confirmed my fears. I ruptured one of the two tendon bands that connect the triceps to the forearm. The pain is not bad now unless I try to push something, I can curl or lift using biceps, but the triceps, no way. 

The only option for repair is surgery, which will be around Feb 10. After surgery, the arm must be immobile for at least two weeks, then physical therapy will start to keep the elbow from freezing or getting stiff or losing range of motion. After two months of that, I can start to rebuild the strength. What this all means other than the pain and expense is that I will be letting my triceps sit idle for about 4 months before I can think about training them again. The good news is that I should be able to get back 100% or even more than before as far as tendon strength goes. 

The thing is; I did not even have a thought in my mind that I could injure myself moving furniture while I was feeling so good. I think about injury all the time when I'm in the gym and am very careful; but one stupid thoughtless move and this is the result. 

Just be careful out there what ever you're doing. As the doc said to me; well you're training and you're strong and when you have that kind of power, you can do a lot more damage than when you do not have that kind of power / strength. Compared to most of you guys, I'm a weak old man and look what I did... If I can do that kind of damage, just think what you could do.

Be careful and be aware all the time that you really can injure yourself.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 2, 2019)

That's rough buddy.  Just do what you gotta do to get back To 100%.  No rushing these kinds of injuries.


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Got some pretty bad news today from the Orthopedic Surgeon; Dec 24, I was moving some furniture around and feeling so good. I was thinking how glad I was I had been training and lifting because I had the strength do things I have not been able to do for years. I was a in a bit of an awkward position trying to push a china hutch with my left arm; it was almost completely extended. I was moving it, but slowly; so I added pressure. OMG I heard and felt the most sickening POP in my left elbow and then excruciating pain!
> 
> Today was the soonest I could get in to see the Ortho Doc and he confirmed my fears. I ruptured one of the two tendon bands that connect the triceps to the forearm. The pain is not bad now unless I try to push something, I can curl or lift using biceps, but the triceps, no way.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can still get some training done even though you?re injured. I tore my plantar fascia about a month ago. I?m still able to do most lifting but can?t do any cardio if it involves running or jumping. Saw the doc today and she said to give it at least two weeks after I have no pain at all so I?m probably looking at at least a couple months. You?re right though, can happen in a split second. I went to turn to go up the court the other direction and I just felt it pop. Called it quits and walked off the court. Just glad I can still lift. Anyways, good luck. Let us know how the surgery goes. Hope for a speedy recovery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 2, 2019)

The doc did give me the go ahead and he even encouraged me to keep going to the gym, just don't do anything that strains your triceps. The worst thing would be if I ruptured the other band; if I did that I really would be screwed. So, I'm starting back tomorrow morning, been off more than a week so I'm real happy I can do that.


----------



## BadGas (Jan 2, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Got some pretty bad news today from the Orthopedic Surgeon; Dec 24, I was moving some furniture around and feeling so good. I was thinking how glad I was I had been training and lifting because I had the strength do things I have not been able to do for years. I was a in a bit of an awkward position trying to push a china hutch with my left arm; it was almost completely extended. I was moving it, but slowly; so I added pressure. OMG I heard and felt the most sickening POP in my left elbow and then excruciating pain!
> 
> Today was the soonest I could get in to see the Ortho Doc and he confirmed my fears. I ruptured one of the two tendon bands that connect the triceps to the forearm. The pain is not bad now unless I try to push something, I can curl or lift using biceps, but the triceps, no way.
> 
> ...



Damn Solid.. that sux ass.. Not exactly the greatest of starts to the new year.. 

Hopefully your man parts work fine.. cuz you'll need something to do on the mend..


----------



## BadGas (Jan 2, 2019)

solidassears said:


> The doc did give me the go ahead and he even encouraged me to keep going to the gym, just don't do anything that strains your triceps. The worst thing would be if I ruptured the other band; if I did that I really would be screwed. So, I'm starting back tomorrow morning, been off more than a week so I'm real happy I can do that.



Thats good news bro.. cuz docs are almost always overly cautious..


----------



## T Woods (Jan 5, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Got some pretty bad news today from the Orthopedic Surgeon; Dec 24, I was moving some furniture around and feeling so good. I was thinking how glad I was I had been training and lifting because I had the strength do things I have not been able to do for years. I was a in a bit of an awkward position trying to push a china hutch with my left arm; it was almost completely extended. I was moving it, but slowly; so I added pressure. OMG I heard and felt the most sickening POP in my left elbow and then excruciating pain!
> 
> Today was the soonest I could get in to see the Ortho Doc and he confirmed my fears. I ruptured one of the two tendon bands that connect the triceps to the forearm. The pain is not bad now unless I try to push something, I can curl or lift using biceps, but the triceps, no way.
> 
> ...



You'll get it back to 100+%. I haven't hurt myself in the gym in almost 20 years but have snapped a biceps tendon in both arms when I worked on the production floor. Your TRT program will help to minimize atrophy. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 5, 2019)

T Woods said:


> You'll get it back to 100+%. I haven't hurt myself in the gym in almost 20 years but have snapped a biceps tendon in both arms when I worked on the production floor. Your TRT program will help to minimize atrophy. Good luck with the surgery.



I shouldn't have much atrophy until after the surgery, I can still use the bicep, there are two bands that go from the main tendon to each side of the elbow, I broke the inside one; I have had a bone spur there for years and it had been painful so the doc gave me a shot of cortisone there about 3 weeks ago. The cortisone stopped the pain and reduced the inflammation so that I could use it 100%, I'm sure that had some part if the band snapping. In any case, I didn't have any real good choices before, it was either cortisone or surgery, we tried the cortisone and it didn't work so now it's time for surgery to fix it up. I'm just glad I can get 110% back. When it's all over and recovery is done, I'll be better than before the spur.


----------

